# aquatic plants from seed?



## capn_kirkj (Oct 1, 2007)

what aquatic plant species can I plant from seed? and where can I order them from?

take care
kirk


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I've never seen any, I would guess that most aquatic plants are from cuttings and runners. Aponogeton are from seed and Dwarf Hairgrass is full of seed but I've never seen anyone sell them. You might grow a plant and collect the seeds or ask forum members for seeds. You could also email plant sellers and ask, like http://www.aquariumplants.com


----------



## CRS Fan (Jan 14, 2010)

150EH said:


> I've never seen any, I would guess that most aquatic plants are from cuttings and runners. Aponogeton are from seed and Dwarf Hairgrass is full of seed but I've never seen anyone sell them. You might grow a plant and collect the seeds or ask forum members for seeds. You could also email plant sellers and ask, like http://www.aquariumplants.com


I know some species of Eriocaulon can be propogated from seed, BUT good luck on getting your plants to seed OR much less finding any . 

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Most aquatic plants only propogate by seed in their emersed states, so aquatic plants are very diffucult to obtain as seed. Acicularis seeds aren't too hard to find, and in rare cases I've seen seed from a few cryptocorynes for sale. Other than that, aquatic plants are usually only propogated by cutting or tissue culture, which is the same thing really.


----------



## FBG (Oct 17, 2008)

I've always wanted to grow aquatic plants from seed...I've found a few reports of seed collection, but nothing for sale commercially.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have never had anything grow from seed in my tank, but there has been many seeds in the water none have propagated. I have had things die back because of incorrect conditions and then grow back in again a year later when conditions had changed, I had this happen with Sagittaria, Dwarf Subulata but it was from the roots in the substrate.


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

you can buy DHG seeds easily search eleocharis acicularis seeds on google


----------

